# Indonesian: Namamu ada di duniaku



## nancy_desu

Namamu ada di duniaku. Aku ada di antara namamu.


----------



## kuuzoku

I don't think this is Japanese but rather Indonesian.


----------



## stupoh

Yes, it's Indonesian. My translation:

Namamu ada di duniaku. => Your name is in my world

Aku ada di antara namamu => I am among your names


Doesn't really make sense honestly, but it sounds like a poet (has rhyme).


----------



## HuaZe

Can be considered as Malay as well. As you know, Malay & Indonesian shares lot of common in their language.


----------

